# IBCC Help!



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

Hello All,
I am a US high school graduate and I will be taking the SAT subject tests this month since I plan on applying to Pakistan med colleges. However I did not take physics in high school at all since it was not required or availabe in my high school. I took chem and biology and have really good grades. Is it possible for me to still get my diploma equalized for Pre Med. Will this be a problem for me?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Physics is definitely required. Try enrolling in a local community college's summer physics courses if available. You may have to take two courses in order to satisfy IBCC's requirement. Contact IBCC directly and ask them whether one semester or two are required to satisfy the physics requirement.

Good luck!


----------



## aishatara (Jun 1, 2012)

*physics*



Rehan said:


> Physics is definitely required. Try enrolling in a local community college's summer physics courses if available. You may have to take two courses in order to satisfy IBCC's requirement. Contact IBCC directly and ask them whether one semester or two are required to satisfy the physics requirement.
> 
> Good luck!


I have only done Physics in UK to GCSE level and got grade A.
Will it matter if I dont have a-level physics.
I do Bio, Maths, Chem,German and English alevel


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

If you want to get into a public medical college then you definetly need to have a physics at A-Level otherwise you will have to take admission in a private college as foreign student who will charge around $14000. With your grade, even if you get an E in Physics A-Level you will still get in a public medical college. 

I think you have two options if you want to apply in Pakistan:

1- Pass your A-Level physics in Januray 2013 and wait another year before applying in Pakistan. You might only have to pay ?150 per year fee.

2- Pass SAT II Subject test in Bio, Chem and Math ( assuming you have math as your third A-Level) and apply into a private college as foreign student but you will have to pay around $14000 per year. 

If I were you, I will get addmission in *Prague, Czech Republic *rather than paying $14000 to a private college in Pakistan .There are many Pakistani student studying there in Prague. The best thing is that you dont need to do a house job in UK or take PLAB test which will be required if you do your MBBS from Pakistan. you will be able to start a job in hospital straight away after passing your medicine degree from *Prague, Czech Republic.*

You can get more information about Prague from English Medical Degree Courses - Medical Degree Programmes. 

If you are in USA at the moment and can't got EU and only want to go to Pakistan then you should pass A-Level Physics..........


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 
But this is so sad! I have been thinking that like the SAT II requirements, IBCC will not bother if I dont have physics since I have bio and chem and other math. Will I seriously have to wait another year to apply then?  I wish I had known this earlier. And how would private colleges accept you since even they require IBCC equivalence?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

SAT II is only required if you want to apply as a foreign student to Private of Public medical college. If you want to apply as Pakistani student to avoid the huge fee then you need to pass Physics and get pre-medical equivalence. If you want to apply as foreign student to a private college then you only need to get a subject equivalence. You need to get equivalence for Bio, Chem and Math from IBCC saying what percentage you have got for each subject at A-Level and pass SAT II in these three subjects as well.

If you dont want to pay that much fee as foreign student then I am afraid you will have to pass Physics and wait another year.

Here are the equivalence rules from IBCC for British System and without Physics you will get Humanities group equivalence.

*British System*


*GCE ‘O’ Level, GCSE, IGCSE and Equivalent:*
GCE ‘O’ Level is considered equivalent to Secondary School Certificate (SSC) subject to meeting the requirement of Scheme of Studies as under:


Pakistan Based Examinations: Eight subjects including Compulsory English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and three electives.
Overseas Based Examinations: Five subjects including English, Mathematics and three electives.

To qualify for Science Group it is necessary to pass Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics and Biology/Computer Science. Rest will be placed in General/Arts/Humanities Group.


*GCE ‘A’ Level and Equivalent:*
GCE ‘O’ and ‘A’ level are considered equivalent to Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC/Intermediate) subject to meeting the specified requirement for various stream/groups as under:


Pre-Medical Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects (including English, Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, and Biology) and three ‘A’ levels (Physics, Chemistry and Biology) with minimum E Grade.
Pre-Engineering Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects (including English, Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics Biology/Computer Studies) and three ‘A’ level subjects (Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics) with minimum E Grade.
General Science Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects with three ‘A’ level subjects
Humanities Group: Eight/five ‘O’ level subjects including English and Mathematics with three ‘A’ level subjects.


All Pakistani nationals appearing for examinations from Pakistan shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and Mathematics along with other required subjects to qualify for equivalence.



If a Pakistani/dual national candidate studies and appears for examination from abroad, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies will not be considered compulsory requirements.


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

Thank you very much! But I am from USA and so isnt the equivalence different from that of the British system?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

It will only be different if you have taken the examination under different examination system for example American 12 grade etc.. Rules for O and A-Level remain the same as explained above but with a lttle difference if you have passed these from Paksitan or abroad.


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

Okay so I think I will need to take Physics. However I am unable to connect to IBCC. 
So, my other question is that would IBCC accept a physics course in a community college during summer, like for one semester only. (I am from New York, USA.) Or do I need to take it during the normal school year for two semesters? Does any one have any information about this? Please help! And thank you for all your help and concern. I really appreaciate it.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are the IBCC rules for US System:

*CONVERSION FORMULA FOR US SYSTEM OF EDUCATION IN RESPECT OF TOTAL NUMBER OF SUBJECTS REQUIRED FOR EQUIVALENCE *

*Equivalence Committee resolved in its 101[SUP]st[/SUP] Meeting under item # 3 to Prescribe Number of subjects (for United States System of Education) for conversion of marks for SSC and HSSC Equivalence Certificate. *
*(*i) The Committee approved the number of subjects for SSC Conversion/calculation of Grades/marks as under :-
* Total Number of required subjects = 5*
a- Average of both Grade- 9 and Grade -10 English 
b- 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10
c- 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10
d- 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10
e- Any best academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10

(ii) The Committee approved the number of subjects for HSSC Conversion/calculation of Grades/marks as under :-

* Total Number of required subjects = 5*
a- Average of both Grade- 11 and Grade -12 English 
b- 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12
c- 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12
d- 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12
e- Any best elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12

*(iii) For issuance of SSC/HSSC (Science/Pre-Medical/Pre-Engineering group) Science Subjects of Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics be taken from grade-9 through 12. In case of deficiency of any science subject at grade-9 through 12, then the deficient Science subject may be taken from Degree/college/University level provided its tally. *
(iv) The above mentioned (i) and (ii) resolutions will come into effect from the Academic Year 2006. Third (iii) resolution is already in practice.


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

What does it mean when they say "provided its tally"? 
*In case of deficiency of any science subject at grade-9 through 12, then the deficient Science subject may be taken from Degree/college/University level provided its tally. *


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it just means that the credit you earn from taking the class is eligible to count towards your high school and that all proper transcripts should be submitted.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting this valuable information but I was just wandering that why is English not included in the following procedure of conversion for high school grades where as it is included in the other two?*
"(iii) For issuance of SSC/HSSC (Science/Pre-Medical/Pre-Engineering group) Science Subjects of Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics be taken from grade-9 through 12. In case of deficiency of any science subject at grade-9 through 12, then the deficient Science subject may be taken from Degree/college/University level provided its tally". 
(iv) The above mentioned (i) and (ii) resolutions will come into effect from the Academic Year 2006. Third (iii) resolution is already in practice.*


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

I still am not sure whether or not IBCC needs only a semester (half year) or two semesters (one whole year) of college-level physics for Pre-Medical equivalence. Can anyone clarify please?


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

aisha.s said:


> I still am not sure whether or not IBCC needs only a semester (half year) or two semesters (one whole year) of college-level physics for Pre-Medical equivalence. Can anyone clarify please?


Go here: Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad
On the bottom left under "Downloads" select "Conversion Formula". Open the document and go to the bottom of page ten paragraph ix.


> *In case of non-availability of any Science subject (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics) at 4 years High School program (grade-9 thru grade-12) then deficient Science subject can be taken from US College/University/Degree level but duration of the subject must be one year (with minimum 8 credits) less than one year course cannot be considered for conversion of SSC/HSSC marks.*


Looks like you need to take 2 semesters.
I hope all works out for you!#happy


----------



## aisha.s (May 30, 2012)

Since I will be taking physics this year to complete the pre medical requirement for IBCC, I will be out of high school (gradutated from HS) for two years. I graduated in June 2011. Will it be any problem during my equivalence with IBCC that I was out for two years or it doesnt matter since I was taking the SAT's and physics course and all.


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

It makes no difference to ibcc when you completed high school nor does it matter when you apply for equivalence. As long as you meet all the requirements you are good to go.

I personally graduated 4 years ago and applied for equivalency couple months ago.


----------

